# What would be a good light for tall planted tanks?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya guys 

So with the new tank I gotta pick up some new lights of course. 

The tank itself is about two feet tall give or take and I was worried about getting enough light into it since it is a touch tall.

I was looking to use my old PC coralife light and maybe something a bit more updated. I liked those thin bulbs and how discreet the lights had been.

What do you guys think? This isnt going to be a high tech set up, just something for moderate to easy growth plants. Crypts, swords, ferns.. etc etc.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Did you want the budget conscious type of lighting? Is this for the 90gal? Do you have a glass top on the aquarium?
Inexpensively there are the 4' T8's dual fluorescent so called shop lights.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup this would be for the 90 gallon. It should look showy since its in the dining room and bob would kill me.. lol

I was thinking of a nice enclosed top but I am just not that skilled.

I don't have an issue saving up the cash for a nice unit, just not sure of the brands out there


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go for a decent T5HO unit (or retrofit if you do a canopy) with individual reflectors. You can get probably get away with 2 bulbs too if you're not running CO2 and ferts, but still have a lot of light.


----------

